# [suche] Wildstar Beta-Key



## Nexarion (12. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

falls jemand von euch einen seiner Friend-Codes nicht braucht würde ich mich sehr drüber freuen, wenn ich auch die Chance bekommen würde Wildstar anzutesten.

Wenn jemand also einen übrig und abzugeben hat schickt mit einfach eine PN 

MfG


----------



## Lari (12. November 2013)

Dem schließe ich mich an: sollte jemand einen Key übrig haben so würde ich mich über eine PN freuen 
Edit: erledigt, danke.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2013)

wär auch nicht abgeneigt wenn hier jemand seinen key nicht braucht


----------



## CoolyxD (12. November 2013)

Naja, wer wär' das schon^^


----------



## DoktorElmo (13. November 2013)

Suche ebenfalls einen Friends-Key


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2013)

*Edit* Beiträge im Zusammenhang mit Verkäufen entfernt.


Btw. ich nehme auch gern einen


----------



## Lancegrim (18. November 2013)

Muss ich nen mega großen Ironie Aufkleber neuerdings auf Posts machen oder was? Unfassbar... tze tze...


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2013)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Muss ich nen mega großen Ironie Aufkleber neuerdings auf Posts machen oder was? Unfassbar... tze tze...



Nein, aber es war statt der Verwendung des Meldebuttons die direkte Reaktion auf einen Beitrag, der den [regeln] widerspricht (Handel). Auch wenn noch andere Inhalte drin stehen, wird er trotzdem entfernt, denn wir bearbeiten keine Fremdbeiträge. Außnahme: Topics und das Entfernen von Links.


----------



## Lancegrim (18. November 2013)

Hä? Also mein Kommentar bzgl des Kaufens war pure Ironie. Das heißt seöbst ironische Kommentare zum Handel sind verboten? Ganz schön bescheidene Regeln in dem Fall 

Aber hey, is ja euer Job von daher.

Keys her! Sofort!


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2013)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Hä? Also mein Kommentar bzgl des Kaufens war pure Ironie. Das heißt seöbst ironische Kommentare zum Handel sind verboten? Ganz schön bescheidene Regeln in dem Fall



Ein letztes mal: Du hast auf einen Kommentar reagiert, der Geld für einen Key bieten wollte = Direkte Reaktion auf einen Kommentar, der gegen die [regeln] verstieß.
Vollkommen egal wie es gemeint war oder ist, Reaktionen auf Regelverstöße fliegen mit.


----------



## Lancegrim (1. Dezember 2013)

Da jetzt wieder einige Leute einen Friend Key gekriegt haben bzw erhalten konnten, pushe ich den Tread mal, eventuell hat ja doch jemand einen abzugeben.


----------



## jetx (1. Dezember 2013)

Halli Hallo, 

ich wäre auch sehr dankbar über einen Key als vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk ;D


----------



## Shindira (1. Dezember 2013)

Huhu

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen, wenn jemand noch einen übrig hat.
Gerne auch zum zusammen zocken, da ja der Keygeber verantwortlich gemacht wird falls derjenige den er eingeladen hat mist baut. Das hat ja schon einige wohl abgeschreckt einen Key zu vergeben, grade an Fremde.
Bei fragen etc. einfach eine PM an mich schicken.^^


----------



## werni92 (2. Dezember 2013)

Nabend 

Hab vor ca 2 monaten mit WoW aufgehört und bin dann jetzt doch mal wieder auf der Suche nach nem MMO.
Ich würde mich riesig über nen Wildstar-Key freuen 


mfg 

Werni


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (5. Dezember 2013)

habe eben mail bekommen wer damit was anfangen kann.........
 [font="Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]


[font="Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [*]Log into your account using the NCSOFT account website.[*]Click "Apply A Code" on the red banner near the top of the page.[*]Paste in this serial key: *FEWP-MBWC-K5R3-7NA2-HGLB*[*]Click Apply[*]If you receive a success message, you're good to go! If you receive any errors, double-check that the serial key was correctly entered[/font]
 [font="Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]The Dates/Times for the Event (subject to change):[/font] 

 [font="Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Friday, December 6th, 5PM PST - 9PM PST
Saturday, December 7th, 11AM PST - 3PM PST[/font]


----------



## Fusie (6. Dezember 2013)

Stresstest an diesem Wochenende, da ich den Client wohl kaum in der Zeit herunter geladen bekomme, hier mein Key zum freien benutzen:

EQKR-GHF6-LDJ2-KVGE-CXHN

wünsche viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim Testen und Spielen.


----------



## Kevran (6. Dezember 2013)

Fusie schrieb:


> Stresstest an diesem Wochenende, da ich den Client wohl kaum in der Zeit herunter geladen bekomme, hier mein Key zum freien benutzen:
> 
> EQKR-GHF6-LDJ2-KVGE-CXHN
> 
> wünsche viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim Testen und Spielen.



thx. hat geklappt


----------



## excessively (8. Dezember 2013)

hoi, würde mich auch seeeeeehr über einen friend key freuen


----------



## Morphblader (8. Dezember 2013)

wenn jemand noch nen key übrig hat, hätte ich auch echt gern einen.. würde mich echt freuen!!^^


----------



## lapinsubmarine (11. Dezember 2013)

ja, so ein key wäre phänomenal. durfte stresstest mitmachen, und... begeistert


----------



## Kevran (12. Dezember 2013)

Den Stresstest fand ich naja.... konnte max. 20min testen ansonsten davon immer disco. Naja ist ja auch ne Stresstest
Den Stresstest gilt das auch für BetaWinter?


----------



## lapinsubmarine (13. Dezember 2013)

....ja, der Stresstest als solches erlaubte eine sehr limitierte Sicht auf das Spiel. Aber das was ich gesehen habe (ca. je ne Stunde zum Schluss) hat mir viel Spass gemacht. Das Art Design und der Humor macht Laune. Hätte schon sehr gerne mehr gesehen. 

Was meinst Du mit Stresstest gilt auch für BetaWinter? Meinst den Key, dass dann auch Closed oder Open Beta spielen kannst? Soweit ich weiss, war der Key exklusiv für diesen Stresstest.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Dezember 2013)

Jo dem schließe ich mich an. Hab auch noch keinen Key. Mal abgesehen vom Stresstest. ^^

Kann derzeit nicht genug von dem Spiel kriegen, habe alle veröffentlichten Videos und Streams gesehen. Bin sogar extra für WS zur gamescon gefahren. Epic.


----------



## hockomat (13. Dezember 2013)

Suche einen Wildstar Beta Key Tausche gern gegen einen Heartstone Beta Key damit ich mit einem guten freund endlich zusammen Wildstar Testen kann.
Bitte PN an mich

Danke fürs verschieben Zam hatte den Thread nicht gesehen


----------



## Lari (14. Dezember 2013)

Nächste Woche gibts neue Friendkeys, also nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben


----------



## deon172 (14. Dezember 2013)

oha... nach fast anderthalb Jahren Forenpause... 

Sollte jemand nen Friendkey übrig haben, würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Yugiwan1 (14. Dezember 2013)

Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt!
Ich reihe mich mal an die Warteschlange an xD


----------



## Shye-Demmera (14. Dezember 2013)

Suche einen Wildstar Beta Key...nicht für Stresstest oder sowas....einen echten Beta-Key

Warte schon seid ewigkeiten auf einen


----------



## Parasusu (15. Dezember 2013)

suche beta-key!


----------



## Piti49 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich schließe mich der suche mal an, das Glück ist nicht wirklich auf meiner Seite 

Würde mich tierisch freuen über einen Key, ich liebe es in der Beta alles genau zu erkunden und  zu testen ^^


----------



## Jägerork (15. Dezember 2013)

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Beta-Key. Kann einen Dawngate Closed-Beta Zugang als Tausch anbieten. 
Und ehrlich gesagt nicht, weil ich so heiß auf das Spiel bin, dass ich es schon jetzt in der unfertigen Beta spielen will - sondern, weil ich wirklich gern bei der Verbesserung mithelfen möchte.
Heutzutage sind alle so scharf darauf, ein Game in der Closed Beta zu spielen, nur um dann a) zu meckern, weil es ja noch Buggy ist und b) dann nicht mal Feedback geben sondern eher ausloggen und das Spiel/den Betazugang vergammeln lassen.
Wildstar zum Beispiel hat sehr großes Potential, gerade, wenn ich mir die unglaubliche Liebe zum Detail anschaue, die Carbine/NCSoft da rein steckt und wie umfangreich das Spiel noch werden könnte.
Wichtig, für mich als Enduser, ist, dass das Spiel nicht zu Release "floppt". Das würde nämlich nicht nur den Entwicklern schaden, sondern auch uns Spielern, da wir mit einem MMO ohne Mitspieler wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so viel Spaß hätten. 


Hui jetzt habe ich von meinen ach so edlen Zielen gesprochen, die ja für die Flamer, Hater und Trolle wieder ein gefunden fressen ist und ganz vergessen was ich wollte. 

In erster Linie hätte ich gern einen Beta-Key. 
Aber da ich eh keinen bekommen werde, möchte ich alle Beta-Teilnehmer, die das hier lesen sollten, wirklich dazu aufrufen aktiv an der Beta teilzunehmen sprich gebt Feedback, meldet Bugs, teilt eure Bedenken und Wünsche den Entwicklern mit. Wie der Kommentator aus den DevSpeaks-Videos (siehe Youtube) schon richtig sagt: "The Devs are listening." 
Ich glaube wirklich, dass die Entwickler euch zuhören also macht das beste draus! 

Und vielleicht finden sich wirklich Leute wie oben beschrieben, die den Betazugang zwar haben, aber nicht mehr benötigen oder halt die bekannten Freunde-Keys haben. 

Falls wer einen Key abzugeben hat, gern per PN hier im Forum oder aber per Mail an: shurchil@googlemail.com

Vorbestellt ist es schon lang. Dementsprechend: Wir sehen uns auf Nexus.


----------



## Shindira (17. Dezember 2013)

Wieder kein Glück gehabt bei der heutigen Key vergabe. 
Vielleicht erübrigt ja jemand noch einen Friend Key.


----------



## Dulusa (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

leider bisher auch noch kein Glück gehabt, nicht mal fürn Stresstest 
Falls jemand was über haben sollte wär ich natürlich auch nicht abgeneigt =D

Beste Grüße


----------



## SearchME (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo würde mich auch über einen Key freuen SearchMEhome@yahoo.de


----------



## olorin95 (18. Dezember 2013)

Wäre auch super happy über nen key falls jemand einen hat bzw nen friend key zu vergeben der mir auch vertraut  kann mir ja ne pm schicken würd mich echt freuen


----------



## Shinar (18. Dezember 2013)

Freue mich auch sehr auf eine PN, wenn jemand einen Key übrig hat. Warte schon seid Jahren :S


----------



## Lancegrim (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich bumpe mal, suche immer noch nen Key, würde im Gegenzug nen Hearthstone Key anbieten.


----------



## Jägerork (20. Dezember 2013)

[font="arial, sans-serif"]Am Samstag kommt eine neue Welle Friends-Keys. Vielleicht findet sich ja hier im Forum der ein oder andere Beta-Key-Besitzer, der einen Friends-Key abzugeben hat. 

[/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]Wie immer gern an mich per "shurchil@googlemail.com" [/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]

Ich hätte sogar zum Tausch einen Dawngate Closed Beta Account abzugeben. Ein tolles Spiel aber das MOBA-Genre ist einfach nicht meins. ^^

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich. [/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Dellamorte (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich reihe mich mal mit in die Schlange ein, ich hätte auch gerne einen Key für die Beta ( nicht für den Stresstest ).

Als tausch Angebot hätte ich CoD:Ghost anzubieten.
Liegt bei mir herum weil ich keine Ego Shooter spiele.
Also falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## lucidBBJ (22. Dezember 2013)

hallo

würde mich auch sehr über einen key freuen!
hier ein kleiner ansporn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N0y6TZser0 
pce frohe weihnachten 
bbj


----------



## ex4mo (22. Dezember 2013)

Nabend Leute,

Ich reihe mich hier auch mal ein, ich hätte auch gern einen Friends-Key bzw. Beta-Key.

Vielen Dank!

Grüße,
Examo


----------



## Ascalari (23. Dezember 2013)

Hätte auch gerne einen Key falls jemand einen übrig hat 

danke

Asca


----------



## Torant_AT (23. Dezember 2013)

Um einen Beta-Key würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Ich möchte gerne wieder ein neues MMO spielen, und ein Beta-Key würde mir erstens meine Entscheidung für ein neues MMO erleichtert, und zweitens würde ich gerne eine Klasse komplett durchchecken können und beim Verbessern helfen dürfen.



Greetz


----------



## Shinar (24. Dezember 2013)

Eine kleine Welle Betakeys + Friendkeys ging heute raus. Wenn jemand einen Key zu viel hätte würde ich mich sehr freuen. Können auch gerne per Skype zusammenspielen falls erwünscht.


----------



## exonix (26. Dezember 2013)

Würde mich auch sehr über eine Beta Key freuen


----------



## Deejoo (30. Dezember 2013)

Auch ich würde mich über einen key sehr freuen.

Am besten per Mail an

burli@gmx-topmail.de*

*Vielen Herzlichen Dank und guten Rutsch euch allen*
*


----------



## Khayman (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja, zu einem Beta-Key würde ich nicht nein sagen *grinst*
Vielen Dank an alle, die welche hergeben, mal so generell.


----------



## EL5TER (1. Januar 2014)

Tach zusammen,

wäre auch an einem Wildstar Beta Key interessiert.
Vielleicht hat jemand einen durch die Friend Keys die es Samstags gibt einen über?


----------



## Parasusu (2. Januar 2014)

Suche immer noch falls wer einen hat wäre ich sehr dankbar!:-)


----------



## Lari (2. Januar 2014)

EL5TER schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wäre auch an einem Wildstar Beta Key interessiert.
> Vielleicht hat jemand einen durch die Friend Keys die es Samstags gibt einen über?



Die kommen erst Mitte Januar.


----------



## EL5TER (2. Januar 2014)

Achso, danke für die Info.
Dachte die kommen ein paar Tage nach dem Samstag. ^^


----------



## magislave (5. Januar 2014)

Würde mich riesig über einen Wildstar Beta key freuen vllt kriegt oder hat jemand nen Freundeskey
 und will den an jemanden geben der Zeit hat das Spiel zu spielen und langfristig Lust  

Meldet euch bei mir es wäre echt eine Super Sache !

Mfg 

Magislave


----------



## Mellie1985 (6. Januar 2014)

*Hallöchen !!!   *

ja, wie man am Threadname erkennt, suche auch ich noch einen WildStar Beta-Key...
würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand einen Key ´über´, oder ein Freunde-Key zu vergeben hat...    

würde auch gerne zusammen spielen und ja,ich bin sooo heiß auf das spiel         

Danke im vorraus...


----------



## Xarran (6. Januar 2014)

Naja...ok...ich oute mich: Auch ich suche nach einem Beta-Key. Habs bisher nur niemandem verraten 

Ewige Dankbarkeit und eine Packung Milka-Herzen sind dem edlen Spender sicher 

Viele Grüße


----------



## BunzLee (7. Januar 2014)

Hat überhaupt schon mal jemand aus diesem Thread einen Key bekommen?

Also ich würde auch noch dankend einen nehmen. =)


----------



## Mellie1985 (7. Januar 2014)

hmmm...

das ist durchaus, eine interessante frage


----------



## Shinar (8. Januar 2014)

Würde mich wundern, wenn noch niemand von hier einen erhalten hat. Die letzte Welle ging gestern raus.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2014)

BunzLee schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt schon mal jemand aus diesem Thread einen Key bekommen?
> 
> Also ich würde auch noch dankend einen nehmen. =)



Jop, hab einen bekommen vor ner Weile. Sogar als die noch für 300€ bei eBay weggingen 
Mitte Januar wirds wieder Invites satt geben, also die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben


----------



## Mellie1985 (8. Januar 2014)

hallo...

leider gehöre ich noch nicht zu den Glücklichen, mit einem Beta-Key...
vll findet sich ja noch ein freundlicher Spender..würde mich sehr freuen    

mfg


----------



## Shelly22 (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo.

Würde mich auch über einen Key freuen. =)


LG Shelly


----------



## dat_chrizz (11. Januar 2014)

Würde mich auch gern für einen Key bedanken, verliere schon die nerven je mehr Videos ich mir ansehe


----------



## floppydrive (11. Januar 2014)

Hätte auch interesse an einem Wildstar Beta Key


----------



## Gorgasch (12. Januar 2014)

Würde mich auch über einen key per pm freuen : ).


----------



## Madmeck (14. Januar 2014)

Habe Beta Key bekommen....wer Interesse hat bitte PM an mich


----------



## Demordar (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn Jemand noch einen Key zu vergeben hat würde ich mich sehr freuen und bedanke mich schon mal herzlichst im Vorfeld, falls es es Jemand nettes mit einem Key gibt.


----------



## Geige (15. Januar 2014)

Sollte jemand einen Beta-Key, oder einen Freundschafts-Key (die gingen angeblich gestern raus) übrig haben, würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen!

Ich würde mich sicherlich irgendwie erkenntlich zeigen. 
---------------

Vielen Dank für den Key!


----------



## Hebi2k9 (16. Januar 2014)

bin auch schon ewig auf der suche nach einem friends oder normalen beta-key für wildstar - wenn jmd einen hat, und nicht benötigt, würde mich sehr über ne pm freuen


----------



## Nestor2014 (16. Januar 2014)

Würde mich auch riesig über einen Freundes oder Beta-Key für Wildstar freuen.

Wenn also noch jemand einen abzugeben hat, bitte schick ihn mir.
Können dann ja auch Ingame zusammen spielen.

Liebe grüße
Chris


----------



## SpeedCoreMo (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!

Da ich dieses Game schon seit beginn an eifrig verfolge und schon alles gegeben habe um an einen Key zu gelangen probiere ich es hier einmal und wäre extrem dankbar für einen Key.

Lg Mo


----------



## stäcy (20. Januar 2014)

falls jemand einen Key findet, würde ich gerne, als langjähriger MMO-Veteran auch eine erhalten. Gebt uns die Chance, das Spiel noch weiter zu verbessern. 

"Neu ist immer besser"!


----------



## Brandon Heat (22. Januar 2014)

Da sie ja so'n alten Sack wie mich nicht so inviten *g*, frag ich doch mal nett hier ob jemand evtl einen Key über hat. Würde mich echt freuen und so bekäme ich die Möglichkeit zu sehen, ob meine "Hand-Augen Koordination" noch klappt.


----------



## mettman1 (23. Januar 2014)

Hey buffies!

Nach langer MMO-Abstinenz würde ich mich auch sehr über einen Beta-Key für WildStar freuen!

Lg,
mette!


----------



## defx2 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich verfolge das Spiel schon länger und es interessiert mich sehr.  Leider hatte ich bisher kein Glück für einen Beta Key.
Falls noch jemand einen Key hat wurde ich mich sehr freuen.

Lg
Defx2


----------



## Tinyx (27. Januar 2014)

Habe zwar kein Key aber habe gesehen das die Jungs und Mädels von Ninjalooter.de Beta Keys verlosen. Das Gewinnspiel läuft vom Start: 23.01.2014 um 17:00 Uhr CET  /  Ende: 03.02.2014 um 20:00 Uhr CET. Ebenfalls werden bei denen in den Liveshows auf TWITCH Keys verlost.  


> *Während der folgenden Livestreams werden wir jeweils einen Key rausgeben:*
> 
> Samstag, der 25.01.2014 ab 12:00 Uhr CET
> Sonntag, der 26.01.2014 ab 16:00 Uhr CET
> ...





*WildStar Beta Key Giveaway: Gewinnt einen Key für die Closed Beta*


----------



## nativity (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen ;-)

Da ich bisher auch kein Glück hatte bei den bisherigen Key-Wellen, möchte ich meinen Wunsch nach einem Beta-Key in die Runde werfen. 
Also falls ihr noch einen Friends-Key frei habt, einfach melden 

Vielen lieben Dank
natiVity


----------



## Bumklatsch (1. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand einen Key für mich hätte


----------



## jiffo (5. Februar 2014)

Suche ein Wildstar betakey wer ein überig bitte per pm mailen

Danke


----------



## Sinuras (6. Februar 2014)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Beta Key freuen der übrig ist.
Per pm wäre spitze.

Danke im Voraus

Lg


----------



## jaceyy (7. Februar 2014)

Huhu ihr lieben da drausen ^^

Würde mich freuen wenn es jemand gibt der ein Key von Wildstar übrig hat und gegen ein Elderscrolls Key tauschen würde !!!

lg Jaceyy xD


----------



## jaceyy (7. Februar 2014)

doppelt Post sry


----------



## Vonweither (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Ich würde mich auch riiiiieeeeesssigg über einen Wildstar-Beta-Key freuen!!! Schaue schon die ganze Zeit auf Ebay, aber das sind ja Mondpreise...
Wenn jemand noch einen Key für mich übrig hätte, wäre meine Freude grenzenlos....


----------



## Zophael85 (10. Februar 2014)

Hallö 
würd mich auch riesig über einen beta-key freuen! wenn noch jemand einen übrig hat dan gerne per pn an mich. 
warte nun auch seit, lass mich lügen, oktober november auf einen aber auch nach der heutigen beta welle wurde ich nicht erwischt. 
wie mein vorposter schon schrieb sind die ebay preise einfach zu heftig dafür....
mfg


----------



## Mikehoof (12. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Beta Key sehr freuen und den "Spender" in meine Nachtgebete einschliessen. 2 Kumpels haben einen Key erhalten aber ich mal wieder nicht. *grummel* Eine PN in dieser Sache wäre super toll.


----------



## floppydrive (12. Februar 2014)

Wieviele Leute sich anmelden nur um einen Key abzugreifen


----------



## Korgor (12. Februar 2014)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute sich anmelden nur um einen Key abzugreifen


Und wer unbedingt einen will, muss nur Ebay aufrufen.
Najo, ich warte weiter


----------



## Mikehoof (13. Februar 2014)

Ebay? Mit Sicherheit nicht um eine Beta zu "spielen" :-) Da warte ich auch lieber ab und laß mir vom Chaos berichten.


----------



## Turkod (14. Februar 2014)

Da mich TESO sehr enttäuscht hat, ist Wildstar meine letzte große Hoffnung für dieses Jahr. 
Also wer noch einen Key übrig hat für Wildstar, wär ich dankbar über eine PN.
MfG


----------



## Ch4rl13 (14. Februar 2014)

Guten Tag

Da ich bisher kein Glück hatte und keinen Beta-Key erhalte habe, möchte ich nun hier meinen Wunsch loswerden. 

Wenn also jemand einen Beta-Key (oder Friend-Invite) übrig hat, und nicht weiss wohin damit... ich wär ein sehr dankbarer Abnehmer :-) 

Besten Dank schonmal im Vorraus

Gruss
Charlie


----------



## 3lvi5 (18. Februar 2014)

Hi falls da doch noch jemand da seien sollte der einen Beta Key / Friend Key hat ich würde mich sehr da drüber freuen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## DjSnow (18. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche

Grüße und Danke


----------



## burtonbullet (20. Februar 2014)

Hey,

ich würde mich auch wirklich sehr, wie jeder hier über einen Key per PN freuen 

Greets und Daanke!


----------



## rebelknight (20. Februar 2014)

irgendwie wollte die website meine email-adresse für das beta-wochenende nicht.

also falls jemand einen los werden möchte, erklär ich mich dazu bereit einen zu übernehmen


----------



## Samuhatschi (21. Februar 2014)

Suche dringend BetaKey!!!!!


----------



## Model_ (24. Februar 2014)

Das Wochenende mit dem Buffed-Key hat mich angefixt - falls jemand einen übrig haben sollte würde ich mich über eine PN sehr freuen.


----------



## floppydrive (28. Februar 2014)

Samuhatschi schrieb:


> Suche dringend BetaKey!!!!!



Na zum Glück hast du soviel Ausrufezeichen gemacht damit jeder weiß das du der einzige bist der einen Betakey so dringend braucht


----------



## Kith85 (28. Februar 2014)

Weis zwar nicht ob es was bringt, aber ich frag auch mal in den Raum falls wer noch einen Friend-Key übrig hat.

Wäre echt super


----------



## Hohavik (3. März 2014)

Ich probiere es auch mal: Wenn noch jemand einen Friend-Key hat, würde ich mich freuen  Tausche auch gegen einen Perma-Beta Key von TESO (Falls Interesse besteht).


----------



## Geige (4. März 2014)

Ich denke, dass dieser Thread geschlossen werden kann:
http://www.wildstar-arkship.de/news/kein-versand-von-betakeys-mehr-weitere-plaene-fuer-vergabe-von-betazugaengen/8365/


----------



## Hohavik (4. März 2014)

Noch ist ja nicht mitte März und wenn man auf Ebay schaut sind noch einige Keys da drausen unterwegs...


----------



## Jianji (5. März 2014)

Alienware give away ftw


----------



## Derulu (10. März 2014)

Keys werden hier nicht ge- oder verkauft, bitte beachten


----------



## Godot (20. März 2014)

Falls noch jemand einen Key übrig hat, wäre ich über eine PM sehr dankbar..


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2014)

Ich haue zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr auf meinem Twitter-Profil einen(!) raus.


----------



## Mikehoof (21. März 2014)

Leute einfach bei Amazon vorbestellen und 10 Minuten später habt ihr den Key für die ganzen Beta Wochenenden. Bei nicht gefallen einfach wieder abbestellen....


----------



## etmundi1 (22. März 2014)

Hier gibt es noch welche

http://www.gamezone.de/Wildstar-PC-237164/News/Gewinnspiel-Wir-verlosen-1000-Betakeys-fuer-die-Wildstar-Beta-UPDATE-Codes-noch-verfuegbar-1114159/

Wundert mich doch etwas. Allgemein ist es doch so das Beta Keys sehr beliebt sind. Das Interesse an Wildstar schein wohl nicht 

allzu hoch zu sein


----------



## BasedGirl (28. März 2014)

Hat wer noch ein Beta Key für mich?

Würd auch mal gerne sehen, wie Wildstar so ist.


----------



## Rhenakus (28. März 2014)

wird dir für heute nichts bringen, Für heute bis montag wird es keine externen keys geben!
ist nur für vorbesteller oder perma key Inhaber.


----------



## BasedGirl (28. März 2014)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> wird dir für heute nichts bringen, Für heute bis montag wird es keine externen keys geben!
> ist nur für vorbesteller oder perma key Inhaber.



okay danke. habs dann auch mal kurzerhand vorbestellt.


----------

